# DENIED!!!



## fubar57 (Feb 9, 2015)

I like this...







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Feb 9, 2015)

The mods are doing a great job, but Jan STILL manages to rack up more posts somehow!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah, got watch those bl**dy Vikings !


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 9, 2015)

It's cos he keeps putting in short posts like this.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 9, 2015)

And this.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 9, 2015)

And this...

Alright, I'll stop now!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2015)

The software gets most of them...

But still Jan gets through...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2015)

I thought you were going to point to the fact that there were almost 25000 users on line on Oct 13, 2013.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 9, 2015)

Bloody Hell! (Always wanted to say that)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2015)

What the......
Am I getting bullied here as well, this is victimisation....
What is this, bash the friendly Swede week?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 9, 2015)

You are the Forum Mascot Jan. Did you not read the rules and regulations on that title? On page 131,313, sub paragraph 26, line 39, it states, and I quote "The barer of said title is subject to ridicule, harassment, and jokes, and must take it all with a smile and a beer or twelve. (and not some pissy beer either).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2015)

If you were a blond lass like your Avatar, then it would be "Hug the Hottie Swede week"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 9, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> What the......
> Am I getting bullied here as well, this is victimisation....



And this surprises how, exactly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 9, 2015)

....and speaking of Jan's avatars, I miss that one he had a few years ago, you remember the one, a moving picture of the south end of a northward moving lass.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 9, 2015)

Kinda miss Trackend's avatar.

It may have been anime, but it was certainly a good one...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> What is this, bash the friendly Swede week?



I thought every week was Bash the Friendly [sic] Swede Week, except for Feb 22 to 29 which is Show Terry Your Best Wildcat Picture Week.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 9, 2015)

Jan's avatar is still very nice as long as that's not his bum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> What the......
> Am I getting bullied here as well, this is victimisation....
> What is this, bash the friendly Swede week?



Everyday is bash our friendly Swede Jan day.

It is our way of letting him know he is loved.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2015)

What's this love [email protected]? Like him, yes, put up with - sometimes. But _love_ ??!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2015)

I start hearing some weird crap about a group hug, there will be trouble...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2015)

Group hug...



Airframes said:


> What's this love [email protected]? Like him, yes, put up with - sometimes. But _love_ ??!!!!



Oh, and we love you too.


----------



## A4K (Feb 10, 2015)

Guys...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Group Hug!!!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2015)

Airframes said:


> What's this love [email protected]? Like him, yes, put up with - sometimes. But _love_ ??!!!!





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Group hug...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and we love you too.



Between 05:00 and 05:15 am on Mondays...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I start hearing some weird crap about a group hug, there will be trouble...



All depends on a kind of a group and personal preferences .... IMHO.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2015)

Jan reckons that the last pic looks like the mo.... er, No, Jan, I didn't tell them, honest !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2015)

We Mods talked a little about this a few weeks ago how nice it has been around the forum. While the automatic Spam Catcher does its job, its the membership that has been keeping things pretty cool. There really hasn't been too many name-calling, disrespectful incidents lately and that mostly due to you guys and not us. So applause and kudos to all the members of the forum! Keep up the good work!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2015)

Love is far too strong a word. Tolerate is much better...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 10, 2015)

I thought for sure Jan would have caught my play on numbers in my post.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2015)

I did indeed, young Master Aaron....had a wee giggle and thanks to that, this is for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2015)

Too bad she's wearing a top. Free those puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)

It is not bad she 'is wearing the top. If she wasn't she would have black eyes and knocked out teeth. About the broken nose I don't mention at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2015)

He he! Don't get many of those in a kilo, either !


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 11, 2015)

Just a flashback to a few good Avatars of days of olde.

Trackend's Avatar (full-sized version):





And then one of my Avatars I had up back in 2009 (or so):


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh yeah...almost forgot

Here's your group hug...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2015)

Smokin' !


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2015)

"Whoa! This image violates out Terms of Use and has been removed from view"

Bit like most of Jan's posts should be...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

I forgot what I was going to say now....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey, I happen to think Jan's daily model and book acquisition posts are very entertaining....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2015)




----------

